# Anyone Interested in a Tap water VS storebought RO water DWC Grow?



## CasualGrower (Jun 23, 2008)

I am thinking I might try something fo my next grow.... I grow 12 DWC buckets at a time, and I am thinking of doing a lil experiment on this one....

I will have 6 buckets using my Tap water that PPM's anywhere from 150 - 250.  The other 6 buckets I will only use RO water bought from the local grocery.

Same amounts of nutrients and additives in all buckets.....

I grow under 2 400 HPS lights and I would switch sides on the lights every week so as to take the well one light is stronger than the other argument....My older light is going to need a new bulb anyway.

Would anyone be interested in this grow?  I have the 12 clones vegging right now,... in tap water atm LOL.... I just had this idea heh and there is about 3 weeks or so left on my current grow.  So the experiment would basically be for blooming.


----------



## thief (Jun 23, 2008)

well i know my tap water is nasty i hate to water the garden with it. i tried it in the box once things just didnt go as well as with distilled. i`m looking at plans to just build a still for water. an maybe a lil moonshine to go with the sunshine


----------



## BuddyLuv (Jun 23, 2008)

I would


----------



## lyfr (Jun 23, 2008)

i think it would be very interesting and i would definately follow it.  my tap is only 70-90 ppm's but i sware its causin slight problems.


----------



## Ilikebigbuds (Jun 23, 2008)

I did this experiment- back in April-

my tap water is 250 ppm and loaded with minerals and it was causing a lot of trouble with my young plants.

as soon as I switched over to store bought all my troubles went away.

maybe a more experienced grower as your self might have better luck.

I will be watching to see what I can learn.


----------



## CasualGrower (Jun 23, 2008)

Thank ya ) but I would not say that I am all that experienced.....  Just finishing up my second grow ) but I do read a LOT here and I did stay in a Holiday Inn Express last night. )


----------



## KGB30 (Jun 23, 2008)

CasualGrower said:
			
		

> Thank ya ) but I would not say that I am all that experienced..... Just finishing up my second grow ) but I do read a LOT here and I did stay in a Holiday Inn Express last night. )


 

Keep us up to date. Thanks


----------



## Growdude (Jun 23, 2008)

Ofcoarse  it matters whats in your tap water but my first couple grows here I was using city water brought home from my work.
Plants semed to do ok, the water was left out but I always used some up right away.


----------



## Puffin Afatty (Jun 23, 2008)

*Tap water works fine, but I think you just need to balance the nutes to accomodate the extra dissolved solids like calcium, magneseum, etc. and I recall the ph flux is annoying.  I use tap water, comes from my well, right into the tap under the bar.  however, I do run it thru a reverse osmosis filter system 1st.  :rofl:

I would be very interested in how this works out for you :aok:*


----------



## Runbyhemp (Jun 23, 2008)

Looking forward to seeing the results.


----------



## BuddyLuv (Jun 23, 2008)

I was going to use city water ran through a Brita Filter, then set out with the cap off. Of course PH balance it and then add my nutrients and check the PH and PPM again. I just didn't want to arouse suspicion lugging in 40 gal of distilled water every week. Sorry for the hijack.


----------



## CasualGrower (Jun 23, 2008)

Growdude said:
			
		

> Ofcoarse it matters whats in your tap water but my first couple grows here I was using city water brought home from my work.
> Plants semed to do ok, the water was left out but I always used some up right away.


 
True True.... Not all tap water is the same..... Some are nastier than others.  Some are actually maybe more beneficial to growing with certian dissolved solids like Lime, calcium and Magnesium among many others..... while others that are more sulfur water have detrimental substances in the water.  This test wont be representative for everyone... Just kinda thought I would see for myself in my area which way worked best.

Looks like there is interest though, I will go out today and get my first couple containers of water and change one of my veg tanks over to the RO today or wednesday when I get home.... afte that they will have about 3 more weeks to veg and into the flower room they will go.


----------



## Timmyjg6 (Jun 23, 2008)

agreed.. Sounds like a good proj...


----------



## Tater (Jun 23, 2008)

Yeah man I'd like to see the difference I'm a tap water grower to.  Well until I can afford an RO system.


----------



## gcarlin_818 (Jun 23, 2008)

I just flushed my plants with PH'd tap water due to foamy roots?...I swear I left the tap water in there for 2 days and i had so much new root growth...


----------



## gcarlin_818 (Jun 23, 2008)

also forgot to mention with a R O system usually takes 4gallons to make one gallon of filtered water  so if you arent  paying for water then cool..


----------

